# [ImageReady] Kann Videos nicht sehen, fehlende Komponente?!



## janomerico (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mal ein Video in IR öffnen und dann einen Teil zum Bearbeiten auswählen. Das Problem ist nur, dass das Video nicht wiedergegeben werden kann! Es kommt eine Meldung, die sagt: Quicktime fehlen notwendige Komponenten, um diese Aktion auszuführen. Leider befindet sich diese Software nicht auf dem Quicktime Server. 

Weiss jemand vielleicht, wo ich diese Komponenten finde oder was ich falsch mache? 

Danke!


----------



## BluntStream (7. März 2005)

ja habe das selbe Problem  hoffe auf Antwort


----------

